# Integrate Flashget in Opera browser??



## Cool G5 (Dec 10, 2007)

Guys i use Opera 9.24.I use Flashget version 1.9.0.1012 as a download manager.I tried integrating flashget in opera but was unable to do it.
While installing the plugin it gave some unwise.exe error?
How can i use it with opera?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


----------



## Ecko (Dec 10, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Guys i use Opera 9.24.I use Flashget version 1.9.0.1012 as a download manager.I tried integrating flashget in opera but was unable to do it.
> While installing the plugin it gave some unwise.exe error?
> How can i use it with opera?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


Download oGet


----------

